# Cleaning Discolored Hatch Lid



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I noticed the other day the underside of my hatches are just beginning to have a slight discoloration to them. I tried some of my StarBrite fiberglass cleaner in a small section with no success. I was thinking of trying some mildew cleaner with bleach next. The underside of the hatches on my Cayo have a rougher finish to them and aren't finished out smooth. Do you any of you guys have ideas or experience with this?


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Try a magic eraser, that works cleaning up the underside of my hatches when they need it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Bar Keeper's Friend is my last resort, nuclear weapon for boat cleaning stuff. Works on everything, but I try to avoid it unless I have to because it seems like such a harsh cleaner.


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Bar Keeper's Friend is my last resort, nuclear weapon for boat cleaning stuff. Works on everything, but I try to avoid it unless I have to because it seems like such a harsh cleaner.


I agree Barkeeper's Friend is great at stubborn stuff and I also try to avoid overuse... but on mildewed/discolored hatch interiors I've actually had much better luck getting them clean with a magic eraser.


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Tilex mold and mildew cleaner available in most supermarkets. Spray it on let sit for a while and hose off.


----------



## Alex Fernandez (Aug 16, 2017)

clorox and water...then some degreaser and scrub brush...wash them off well and put them out in the sun for a while.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I use a pressure washer first then chemicals if needed.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

They may not be dirty at all. It is fairly normal for the undersides to turn a yellowish color.

Now if they are turning black or green, you have a different issue.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Discoloration from what? Do you leave your hatches open to dry?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got a yellow spot on my floor right in front of the cooler seat. I'm guessing crab do do cause we where using crabs for bait I'm not sure. I'm still trying to get the shark do do off
I'm going to try bar keeper heck I've tried everything else


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

Good ideas, I'll try the magic eraser tonight if it will ever stop raining. Not sure what it's from, although I do leave my rear hatches closed from time to time so I'm sure that doesn't help.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Underside of hatch is not getting the sunshine the rest of the boat is. Leave them open when you can air flow and sunshine


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> I've got a yellow spot on my floor right in front of the cooler seat. I'm guessing crab do do cause we where using crabs for bait I'm not sure. I'm still trying to get the shark do do off
> I'm going to try bar keeper heck I've tried everything else


Try marykate on / off hull cleaner gel. Rinses off better than bar keepers friend. Brush or roller. They also make a thinner product that you can put in a spray bottle Watch out for overspray. You ll be surprised how well they work


----------

